# Homemade Wallpaper Tools



## Gwarel

I like to make my own smoothers out of plexiglass with a wooden handle. I was wondering what homemade tools others like to use.


----------



## daArch

Oh where do I start, and without pix

plastic smoothers out of the sides of 5's. 

small trim guide from the business end of a spatula

blade snapper from and old container in which 50 blade are sold - and it clips easy on my tape rule holder.

blade magnet on my shirt is self made

"note pad" from a piece of formica

tool belt is heavily modified with custom pockets

pole for laser level is fabricated from a extension pole

sheeeet, my box pasting table is home made

I think I've modified or customized about 60% of my tools


----------



## Gwarel

That's good stuff. I worked with a guy who cut the sides out of 5's too. I also have a homemade pull box, about 30'" wide.


----------



## chrisn

[ 
I think I've modified or customized about 60% of my tools[/QUOTE]


that's because you are a cheap assed new englander:laughing:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I had to modify my pants one day, forgot my belt one day had to make one out of Police Crime Scene tape. (A friend is a Boston Cop who gave it to me).


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> [
> I think I've modified or customized about 60% of my tools[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> that's because you are a cheap assed new englander:laughing:


oh it's goes so much deeper and psychotic than that Chris :thumbup:


----------



## daArch

Oh, btw, Gwarel,

I forgot to compliment you on fabricating that smoother. I'd offer you mine that came from Ramco, but being a cheap assed Yankee and a hoarder, it's going to remain in my "spare tools" bucket.

I find no use for it, not being a vinyl jockey. But I may try it out if I get a small 60 yarder coming up.


----------



## Gwarel

I bought one years ago off the interweb, it may have been a Ramco. It was a bit too stiff and a bit to wide for me. I started making my own with a thinner gauge plexiglass and tweaked the size to fit my hand.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Gwarel said:


> I like to make my own smoothers out of plexiglass with a wooden handle. I was wondering what homemade tools others like to use.


I'd love to test drive one of these.


----------



## Gwarel

Here's a pic of a straight edge a friend of mine made for me. It's made from galvanized. It's hard to tell in the picture but the left edge has a 90 degree break to keep it rigid. The handle is offset to the left side. A torpedo level with a magnet fits nicely above the handle and holds on to the break. It's about a 1/16" gauge piece of metal, so a razor blade sits tight against the right hand edge. This one is 3' long and I also have a 2' and an 18" version. It's a seam cutters dream tool.


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> Here's a pic of a straight edge a friend of mine made for me. It's made from galvanized. It's hard to tell in the picture but the left edge has a 90 degree break to keep it rigid. The handle is offset to the left side. A torpedo level with a magnet fits nicely above the handle and holds on to the break. It's about a 1/16" gauge piece of metal, so a razor blade sits tight against the right hand edge. This one is 3' long and I also have a 2' and an 18" version. It's a seam cutters dream tool.


That looks like a beast :thumbsup: Can I assume the galvanized would not be suitable on fine European pulps ?

We (some of the past and present "club" members) have a friend in Alberta who has had custom made a modified concrete trowel











She has it fabricated from stainless and one end is cut at a 45 degree angle coming to a formidable point - looking like it could compete well against a Klingon Bat'leth. The longest one she has made is 18" - I believe.


----------



## Gwarel

daArch said:


> That looks like a beast :thumbsup: Can I assume the galvanized would not be suitable on fine European pulps ?
> 
> We (some of the past and present "club" members) have a friend in Alberta who has had custom made a modified concrete trowel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has it fabricated from stainless and one end is cut at a 45 degree angle coming to a formidable point - looking like it could compete well against a Klingon Bat'leth. The longest one she has made is 18" - I believe.


The first one he made me is a beast! It's 4' long and a heavier gauge, we named it 'The Seaminator'


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> The first one he made me is a beast! It's 4' long and a heavier gauge, we named it 'The Seaminator'



Do you store it in a condom ?

(sorry)


----------



## Gwarel

I'm laughing, but I just can't bring myself to punch the thanks button......


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> I'm laughing, but I just can't bring myself to punch the thanks button......


well, wipe it off first :whistling2:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

daArch said:


> She has it fabricated from stainless and one end is cut at a 45 degree angle coming to a formidable point - looking like it could compete well against a Klingon Bat'leth. The longest one she has made is 18" - I believe.


I don't know why, but I'm saddened that I know what this is. I blame The Big Bang Theory cause I have never watch Star Trek.


----------



## daArch

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I don't know why, but I'm saddened that I know what this is. I blame The Big Bang Theory cause I have never watch Star Trek.


When Penny had to get it back from the bully nerd with a swift kick to the nutsack ?

'Cause I'm pretty sure it didn't come up when they were playing Klingon Boggle or on the back of Howard's wedding invite :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

So does this count as a "homemade tool"










Necessity mothered this invention

I had just finished a rather brutally stressful silk install in a two story tall stair well and had taken down and packed out the little giant when I noticed one corner seam not laying quite flat about 10 feet up on the head wall. And I warn't about to go fetch the ladder and set it back up


----------



## Gwarel

daArch said:


> So does this count as a "homemade tool"
> 
> View attachment 24405
> 
> 
> 
> Necessity mothered this invention
> 
> I had just finished a rather brutally stressful silk install in a two story tall stair well and had taken down and packed out the little giant when I noticed one corner seam not laying quite flat about 10 feet up on the head wall. And I warn't about to go fetch the ladder and set it back up


I vote yes on the home made tool, although a trim guide taped to an extension pole and an olfa knife to another would have been more impressive......


----------



## Jmayspaint

Gwarel said:


> I vote yes on the home made tool, although a trim guide taped to an extension pole and an olfa knife to another would have been more impressive......



What would have been even more impressive is if Bill had thought to stick the handle of that seam roller into the brush extender that's probably in his bag somewhere :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> I vote yes on the home made tool, although a trim guide taped to an extension pole and an olfa knife to another would have been more impressive......



WOW, that would negate the need for the Li'l Giant. GREAT idea.

Next time I have $100/yd silk to hang, I think I'll do that. Will you insure any "negligent workmanship" if something goes a wee awry ? :whistling2:




Jmayspaint said:


> What would have been even more impressive is if Bill had thought to stick the handle of that seam roller into the brush extender that's probably in his bag somewhere :whistling2:


If only I had bought one.  Maybe I should home make a seam roller with a female handle that screws onto the pole :thumbup:


----------



## Gwarel

On second thought maybe not my best idea. I remembered the time I taped a brush to a pole to touch up around a ceiling fan. And then right after that I taped a putty knife with a damp rag wrapped around it.........


----------



## Underdog

Gwarel said:


> On second thought maybe not my best idea. I remembered the time I taped a brush to a pole to touch up around a ceiling fan. And then right after that I taped a putty knife with a damp rag wrapped around it.........


Ok, here's the million dollar idea if anybody wants it.
A device that grabs the handle tight on one side, and the other side that screws into the pole.

This post will serve as my copyright application.


:cowboy:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

daArch said:


> When Penny had to get it back from the bully nerd with a swift kick to the nutsack ?
> 
> 'Cause I'm pretty sure it didn't come up when they were playing Klingon Boggle or on the back of Howard's wedding invite :whistling2:


YES :thumbsup:


----------

